# Wilde Rezepte rund um Teich und Garten



## Tanny (1. Nov. 2014)

So, heute hatten wir wieder unseren Kräuterkurs und ich habe 
das Fotografieren nicht wieder vergessen 

Darum eröffnen ich also jetzt mit den ersten Rezepten dieses Thema, in der Hoffnung, dass 
sich viele mit leckeren Ideen aus dem Garten anschließen....

Zunächst haben wir passend zur "Saison" einen Erkältungstee produziert. 
Das ging schnell und einfach:
ca einen Kaffeebecher voll Fichtennadeln sammeln und ca 2 Kaffeebecher voll Rinde von Weidenzweigen.

Wir haben die Nadeln von Picea abies und die Rind von Salix alba genommen. 

(Bei der Weide bitte drauf achten, dass man kleine Zweige nimmt, deren Entnahme um diese Jahreszeit den
Baum nicht schädigt. Das Rinde abziehen geht am besten mit Schnitzmessern. 
Die "nackten" Zweige lassen sich im noch feuchten Zustand gut zu einer Art Kranz verflechten. 
Wenn er getrocknet ist, hält er seine Form und dient als Grundlage für Weihnachtsgestecke.)

Dann alles in einen Topf:

 

und ca 20 Minuten köcheln lassen. 

Danach abseihen und mit Honig abgeschmeckt (der Tee ist sehr bitter) genießen.

 

Bis zu 3 Tassen am Tag sind okay. 

(Wer genaueres zu den Bäumen, ihre Verwendung, Inhaltsstoffe, Wirksamkeit und Gegenanzeigen 
wissen möchte, kann mich gerne anmailen - ich habe eine Exceltabelle mit den Pflanzenportraits erstellt). 

...oder kann man die hier auch reinstellen?

Soweit also zum Erkältungstee. 
Hauptspeise folgt


----------



## Tanny (1. Nov. 2014)

Als Essen gab es Hagebuttensauce mit Spaghetti 

Wir haben ca ein halbes Kilo Hagebutten von Rosa Canina gesammelt. 

Die Hagebutten wurden gewaschen, durchgeschnitten, entkernt und die Mütze abgeschnitten. 

      

Dann die geputzten Hagebutten mit ca 700 ml. Wasser und ein paar Stückchen __ Quitte (statt Zitrone)
in einen Topf und ca 15 Minuten köcheln. 

    


Danach den Topfinhalt mit einem Pürrierstab bearbeiten, Salz, Pfeffer, __ Oregano, Thymian, Rosmarin, 
Paprika dazugeben. 

  

Das ganze nochmal auf den Herd und etwa 1 - 2 EL Mehl mit etwas kaltem Wasser verrührt dazu geben, 
und nochmal kurz aufkochen,damit das Pürree etwas mehr angedickt wird. 

Parallel dazu natürlich Spagehetti kochen 

Ebenfalls parallel haben wir einen Kürbis in 6 Scheiben zerteilt und 4 Quitten geviertelt. 
Das alles auf ein Backblech, mit Olivenöl übergießen und dann 30 Minuten bei ca 150 Grad Ober- und Unterhitze 
in den Ofen. 

  

Als Beilage mit etwas Salz bestreut (der Kürbis) und als Nachspeise zu Vanilleeis (die heiße Quitte) ist das 
einfach DER Hit 


....und dann wurde geschlemmt


----------



## samorai (1. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Tanny!
I,gitt! Ist das ernst gemeint?   Nichts geht über eine Hühnerbühe mit Ei zum Frühstück im Winter, da ist auch mehr Vitamin C enthalten und stell Dir mal vor,  .......die schmeckt auf anhieb gut,
ohne viel Zucker hinein zu tun!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Tanny (1. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Ron, 
 leider habe ich a) nicht so viele Hühner, dass ich alle paar Tage schlachten könnte und 
b) legen meine Hühner im Winter sehr mäßig - da würde ich wohl eher verhungern 

LG
Kirstin

PS Zucker ist in keinem der Rezepte enthalten - ich habe gar keinen Zucker im Haus.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (1. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Kirstin,

mach mal Dein Excel hier rein. Tolle Idee das Thema.


Ich kenn mich mit Fichten und Weiden nicht aus. Ich würde eine X belirbige nehmen ohne zu wissen, wie die genau heißt.


----------



## misudapi (1. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Kirstin
Was du da machst, klingt sehr Vegan und nach Kraeuterheilkunde. Find ich gut.Was meine Kinder für Gesichter gemacht hatten als ich es vorgelesen hatte ,schreib ich jetzt nicht.  
Es reicht ihnen wenn ich Ehrenpreistee oder Sabeitee koche.
Mach weiter so , ich werde die Rezete fleizig weiter lesen.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## bekamax (1. Nov. 2014)

Hi Kristin,
wie schmeckt eine Hagebuttensauce? Ich hab immer gedacht, Hagebutten wären einfach nur sauer??

Muss Spaß machen, Hagebutten in der Gruppe vorzubereiten! Alleine ist es wohl eher wie Läusemelken . Euer Menü klingt super. Ich mag so klare Speisen ohne viel Schnickschnack wie euren Kürbis nur mit Salz oder gebratene grüne Paprika mit wenig Salz wahnsinnig gerne.

Noch eine blöde Frage: Muss man bei der Weide wegen der Acetylsalicylsäure nicht sehr vorsichtig sein? Oder ist das eine so niedere Dosierung und geht es um andere Inhaltsstoffe?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (1. Nov. 2014)

Kirstin hat ein Klasse Thema aufgemacht. Löwenzahn Salat folgt sicher noch.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Nov. 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Kirstin hat ein Klasse Thema aufgemacht. Löwenzahn Salat folgt sicher noch.



und dazu dann Fischfrikadellen aus __ Goldfisch, Sonnenbarsch und __ Moderlieschen oder ein Stück geräucherter Goldfisch .Koi blau oder sauer eingelegte Elritzen wären auch ne Möglichkeit

MfG Frank


----------



## bekamax (1. Nov. 2014)

Hihi Thomas,
können wir ja gleich mal vergleichen! Hier der Steirische Röhrlsalat:

Junge Austriebe vom Löwenzahn ganz früh im Frühjahr sammeln, putzen und in warmen Wasser waschen; kleinschneiden
Warme(!) Erdäpfel (Kartoffel) klein geschnitten dazu, mit Salz, Knoblauch, Apfelessig und steirischem Kernöl abmachen. Hartgekochte, geviertelte Eier dazu servieren.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Nov. 2014)

Hi Ron,

Weidenrinde kochen, bah. Aspirin aus der Apotheke mit etwas Waldhonig. Da hat man in etwa die gleichen Stoffe aufgenonnen ohne viel Arbeit

MfG Frank


----------



## bekamax (2. Nov. 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Ron,
> 
> Weidenrinde kochen, bah. Aspirin aus der Apotheke mit etwas Waldhonig. Da hat man in etwa die gleichen Stoffe aufgenonnen ohne viel Arbeit
> 
> MfG Frank



Hallo Frank,

ich vermute, dass es bei der Weidenrinde ähnlich zu sehen ist, wie bei allen anderen Heil- und Lebensmitteln, nämlich dass eben nicht nur ASS in dem Sud enthalten ist, sondern eine Vielzahl von anderen, wertvollen Inhaltstoffen. Der ganze Apfel ist ja auch wesentlich gesünder als nur das extrahierte Vitamin C. Und ich hab gehört, dass er dazu auch noch besser schmeckt!

Und was eventuelle Bitterstoffe betrifft: Die sind reine Gewohnheitssache. Denk nur an ein Bier ohne Bitterstoffe!


----------



## Tanny (2. Nov. 2014)

Hallo allerseits, 
@ Susanne 
also von einem Veganer oder auch nur Vegetarier bin ich soweit entfernt, wie der Mond von der Sonne 
Ich liebe Fleisch!
Das "Kräutertreffen" ist ursprünglich entstanden, weil ich mich irgendwann gefragt habe, was man wohl so alles 
Essen kann von dem, was direkt vor der Tür wächst, dann wenn es wächst, ob man davon auch leben könnte 
und ob es schmackhaft zuzubereiten ist. 
Daraus entstand dieses "jeden ersten Sa. im Monat treffen wir uns mit allen Interessierten und bereiten irgendetwas 
zu, was in der Jahreszeit hier vor Ort wächst".  Per e-mail Rundbrief besprechen wir, was wir machen wollen, welches 
Rezept wir ausprobieren wollen und welche Pflanzen wir bestimmen üben, kennenlernen und verarbeiten wollen. 

@ Karin ja, die Hagebuttensauce war ziemlich sauer, aber schmeckt auch aromatisch. 
Ich werde jetzt noch ein wenig an dem Rezept basteln, bis es mir besser gefällt. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das sich noch einiges dran machen lässt mit Zutaten wie Sahne, Öl und/oder Honig. 
Was ich mir auch vorstellen kann, ist, dass der Kürbis sich in der Sauce gut machen könnte. 
Bei unseren ersten Versuchen mit einer neuen Sache halten wir uns aber immer erst mal genau an das Rezept, 
was wir gefunden haben. 
Wenn wir dann wissen, wie es schmeckt, wird modifiziert 

@ Frank  also meine Fische werde ich sicher nicht essen. 
Aber was nächsten Sommer z.B. auf dem Plan steht, ist Beinwell-Tinktur herstellen (für äußerliche Anwendung), 
da wir haufenweise Beinwell am Tümpelufer haben. 
Ich habe auch gerade gelesen, dass man aus __ Schilf ein Pulver gewinnen kann, mit dem sich Speisen andicken lassen. 
Das werden wir sicherlich auch mal ausprobieren 
Was die Weidenrinde anbelangt im vergleich zum Aspirin: die im natürlichen Lieferanten der Stoffe enthaltenen sekundären 
Pflanzenstoffe verändern die Wirksamkeit eines Medikamentes häufig sowohl bzgl. der Wirkbreite als auch der 
Bekömmlichkeit. 

Beispielsweise ist Weidenrindentee deutlich magenfreundlicher, als Aspirin. 

...und Du hast natürlich recht: das Medikament einkaufen ist einfacher. 
Es geht in diesem Treffen aber darum, zu lernen, was alles möglich ist, wenn man eben keine Apotheke/Supermarkt etc. 
hat. 
Die Frage ist einfach: wie weit könnten wir, wenn wir müssten morgen auch ganz autark aus der Natur leben, uns 
medizinisch versorgen etc. 

Auf jeden Fall macht das sehr viel Spass und wir haben viele große und kleine AHA-Effekte 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (2. Nov. 2014)

ich glaube, ich habe es tatsächlich geschafft, die Excel-Tabelle in ein Photo umzuwandeln?

Mal schauen:


----------



## bekamax (3. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Kirstin,

danke für deine Tabelle, die Verwendung von Fichte und Weide finde ich sehr interessant, insbesondere die knorpelaufbauende Wirkung der Weide. Diesbezüglich werde ich mich weiter schlau machen.


----------



## Tanny (3. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Karin,
ja, da war ich auch überrascht. 

Ich bin zufällig bei meinen Recherchen darüber gestolpert, daß die Weide bereits 
 bei Heilern bis in vorchristliche Zeiten für diese Symptomkreise Verwendung fand. 

Es war bisher die einzige Pflanze, wo ich diesen Hinweis immer wieder in verschiedensten 
Quellen explizit erwähnt fand. 

Als Tinktur für Umschläge auf den betroffenen Gelenken findet das wohl hauptsächlich 
Anwendung. 

Ich habe auch gleich mal eine Tinktur angesetzt: 

Ein Glas (z.B. Honigglas) zu 3/4 mit frisch geschälter Weidnrinde füllen und dann mit 
35 - 38 % Alkohol auffüllen (da kann man ganz banal Doppelkorn nehmen oder einen 
Wacholderschnaps (weil Wacholder auch bei Arthrose/Arthritis/Rheuma wirksam ist).

Dann Gefäß fest verschließen und an einem warmen Ort 4-6 Wochen ziehen lassen. 
Danach durch ein Leinentuch abseihen und in einem dunklen Gefäß (z.B. Braunglas) 
verschlossen, dunkel lagern. 

Also eigentlich ganz einfach. 

Gestern habe ich übrigens die Hagebuttensauce nochmal gemacht und dann das 
Ursprungsrezept auf mehrere Schalen verteilt, um zu experimentieren 

Eine Variante, die dabei raus kam war der absolute Hit und das war so lecker, dass 
man es auch ohne Beilagen servieren könnte...

Ich habe in Öl gebackenes Kürbismus von einem viertel (kleinen) Kürbis
unter die Sauce gerührt, einen kleinen Schuß Sahne dazu und dann etwa einen 1/4  Telöffel 
frischen Ingwer reingerieben. 
(von der Ursprungssauce war es ja nur die viertel Menge für diesen Versuch,
darum die geringen Mengen an Beigaben)

Ohne den Ingwer war es noch etwas langweilig - da fehlte so der "Kick". 

Mit dem Ingwer war das einfach irre. 

Jetzt muss ich nur nochmal rausfinden, ob es hier eine heimische Pflanze gibt, die den Ingwer-Effekt 
erfolgreich ersetzen könnte. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## bekamax (3. Nov. 2014)

Hi Kristin,


Tanny schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nur nochmal rausfinden, ob es hier eine heimische Pflanze gibt, die den Ingwer-Effekt
> erfolgreich ersetzen könnte.



Ja, gibt es, hab ich irgendwo schon gelesen. Ich meine es wäre Galgant, und davon die europ. Variante. Findest Hinweise bei Hildegard v. Bingen. Ich suche später genauer nach.

Außerdem weiß ich, dass es spezielle Ingwerknollen gibt, die sich bei uns kultivieren lassen. Ich habe einmal eine normale Supermarktingwerknolle in einem Blumentopf gehalten. Angeblich ist das "Grün" auch essbar!



Tanny schrieb:


> Es war bisher die einzige Pflanze, wo ich diesen Hinweis immer wieder in verschiedensten
> Quellen explizit erwähnt fand.



Nach einer Apothekenralley ist mir nur eine Pflanze zum Knorpelaufbau genannt worden: Bambus, und das auch nur in Muttertinktur zum Einnehmen.

Danke für dein Tinkturrezept. Jetzt muss ich nur noch klären, ob unsere Zickzackweide dafür auch geeignet ist.

So, schade, aber jetzt muss ich zu meinen Kräuterkekserln.

GlG Karin


----------



## Mario09 (3. Nov. 2014)

Huhu,
toll Kirstin gefällt mir was du alles machst/ausprobierst .... 
_Verfolge_ immer _gerne deine Beiträge_.

Kennst du den Wolf Dieter Storl Ethnobotaniker und Kulturanthropologe glaub die vorträge und Bücher könnten dir gefallen.

Hier redet er zufällig über Beifuss 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyT7YCxCNmk_


lg Mario


----------



## Tanny (3. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Mario, 
persönlich habe ich den Storl noch nicht kennengelernt (leider).

Aber ich habe zwei DVD s von ihm, die ich sehr gut fand. 

Zum einen fand ich, als ich drauf gebracht mal bewusst drauf achtete, dass 
das Wesen der Pflanzen in der Tat Rückschlüsse auf ihre Anwendung zulässt.

Und was mich völlig fasziniert hat, war zu beobachten, dass die Pflanzen wirklich oft 
genau da auftauchen, wo sie gebraucht werden und so lange bleiben, wie es nötig ist....

Die Beobachtung habe ich hier, praktisch direkt vor meiner Tür jetzt schon häufiger gemacht...
...das ist einfach "magisch" 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## bekamax (3. Nov. 2014)

Hi Mario,


Mario09 schrieb:


> Wolf Dieter Storl Ethnobotaniker und Kulturanthropologe


klingt spannend.

@ Kirstin
mir ist gerade eine Variante zu deinem Ingwer-Kick eingefallen. Müsste man aber sicher ganz vorsichtig ausprobieren: Zitronenmelisse oder -verbene und ganz, ganz wenig Pfefferminze.


----------



## bekamax (4. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Kirstin,

Hier ist die Verwendung von Galgant:
http://www.sonnentor.com/Produkte-Online-Einkaufen/Hildegard-v.-Bingen/Galgant-gem.-Hildegard

Und eine mögliche Bezugsquelle für Ingwerpflanzen:
http://www.kraeuter-und-duftpflanzen.de/Wuerzkraeuter/Ingwergewaechse
Der Japanische Ingwer könnte winterhart sein.

In meinem Hildegard-Buch ist Ingwer angeführt. War er damals hier schon bekannt?
Wo ich gelesen habe, dass es eine europäische Galgant-Pflanze gab, kann ich leider nicht mehr nachvollziehen, ich finde die Quelle einfach nicht! Tut mir leid!
LG
Karin


----------



## Tanny (4. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Karin,
 Danke für die Links und die Mühe 

Galant klingt wirklich spannend - auch von den angegebenen Heilwirkungen her.
...und ich werde auch mal versuchen, Ingwer hier anzupflanzen, weil ich ein großer
Ingwerfan bin.

Trotzdem suche ich immer noch nach der heimischen Alternative.

Sowohl Galant als auch Ingwer sind ja in Asien heimische Pflanzen.

Dass Hildegard v.B. die Pflanzen bereits verwendete, wundert mich nicht.
Sie sind mit Sicherheit auf der Seidenstraße oder den Handelswegen der fernöstlichen
Gewürze schon mit gekommen.

Diese Handlswege gab es m.W. ja schon in vorchristlichen Zeiten.

Meine Idee ist einfach, dass es hier heimische Pflanzen geben muss, mit vergleichbaren
Heilwirkungen und vergleichbaren Würzeigenschaften.

Warum ich da so "stur" bin:

Ursprünglich habe ich den Einstieg in die alternative Heilkund über die traditionell
chinesische Medizin gefunden, deren Möglichkeiten in Diagnostik und Therapie mich
wirklich "umgehauen" haben.

Und gerade in der TCM macht den größten Teil der Therapien ja nicht, wie häufig hier
angenommen die Akupunktur aus, sondern die Diätetik - also die Ernährung:
alles, was man isst ist Therapie/Medizin ("Du bist, was Du isst" - dn Spruch gibts auch
bei uns)

Erst später und auf Umwegen bin ich auf die TEM - die traditionell europäische Medizin gestossen
und habe mit Erstaunen festgestellt, dass diese genau so ausgefeilt und erfolgreich ist, wie die TCM.
Sie passt aber in vielerlei Hinsicht viel mehr zu uns:
Sie verwendet Pflanzen und Lebensmittel, die auch hier wachsen und die nach meinen
Beobachtungen eben weil sie hier heimisch sind auch noch effizienter unsere hiesigen Ansprüche
erfüllen.

Es gibt den Spruch: "gegen alles ist ein Kraut gewachsen" - das stimmt nach meinen Beobachtungen -
und man müsste ergänzen: ..."und es wächst immer dort, wo es gebraucht wird...."

...man muss es eben nur finden 

Aus diesem Grund habe ich zunehmend den Ehrgeiz entwickelt, für möglichst viele Lebensmittel und
Gewürze und Heilmittel, die wir hier nutzen, heimischen Ersatz zu finden.

Bei Ingwer ist mir das noch nicht gelungen - zumindest nicht, was Ingwer als Gewürz anbelangt.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## bekamax (4. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Kristin,

alles was du hier geschrieben hast, unterschreibe ich sofort. Ich gehe sogar noch ein kleines Stückerl weiter. Manchmal Siedeln sich Pflanzen von selbst an, und ich komme erst nach einiger Zeit dahinter, dass wir sie gut brauchen können. Und, so bin ich mittlerweile überzeugt, sie tun uns dann auch durch ihre reine Anwesenheit wohl!. Klingt ein bisserl schräg, ich weiß. Aber wenn man es mit der Homöopathie vergleicht, wo es auch nur mehr  um die reine Information und Schwingung geht, ist es vielleicht nicht mehr so abwegig.

Wg. Ingwer: Galgant gab es einheimischen. Ich bleib dran. Jetzt will ich es selber wissen.


----------



## bekamax (11. Nov. 2014)

Sorry Kirstin, leider kann ich wg. dem Galgant nichts mehr finden. Da muss ich wohl was verwechselt haben.
(Aber dass ich dann so überzeugt davon bin.... Ich wird wohl alt..)


----------



## bekamax (16. Nov. 2014)

Tanny schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund habe ich zunehmend den Ehrgeiz entwickelt, für möglichst viele Lebensmittel und
> Gewürze und Heilmittel, die wir hier nutzen, heimischen Ersatz zu finden.
> 
> Bei Ingwer ist mir das noch nicht gelungen - zumindest nicht, was Ingwer als Gewürz anbelangt.



Hallo Kirstin,
vielleicht soll es ja auch nicht ein "Ersatz" sein. Es wird sich kaum eine andere Pflanze mit dieser Wirk- und Würzstoffkombination finden lassen.

ABER: Vielleicht ist es umso spannender, sich die üblichen, möglicherweise nur regional üblichen "Wohlfühl-" und __ Heilpflanzen mal genauer anzuschauen. Diese typischen, früher allgegenwärtigen Genussmittel, die eigentlich unglaublich helfen gesund zu bleiben.

Ich denke da z.B.: an Kren (Meerrettich) - Passt übrigens super zur Hühnerhaltung, überlebt und wird in Hühnerhöfen gut gedüngt - oder Knoblauch............


----------



## Tanny (16. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Karin, 

Sie soll es auch nicht ersetzen im Sinne von "genau dieselben Eigenschaften". 
Ich muss lediglich eine Pflanze finden, die die Funktion ds Ingwers in diesem Gericht übernimmt - also 
quasi dm Geschmack dn "Pfiff" zu geben - so, wie es eben mit dem Ingwer funktioniert hat ....schwer zu erklären.....

ich habe gerade angefangen, mich mal gezielt mit den Pflanzen zu befassen, die von den Kelten verwendet wurden. 
Das ist sehr spannend 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## bekamax (16. Nov. 2014)

Tanny schrieb:


> - also quasi dm Geschmack dn "Pfiff" zu geben -


Hi Kirstin,

das macht die Sache entschieden einfacher. DAs mit dem Pfiff funktioniert ganz toll mit Oswegoblüten oder auch Kapuzinerkresseblüten (und Blätter). Auch Thymianblüten können "das Tüpfelchen auf dem i" sein.

WAs ich auch sehr mag ist Zitronenmelisse und ganz wenig Pfefferminze dort, wo man es nicht vermutet. (Kekse z.B.)


----------



## Moonlight (16. Nov. 2014)

Ich mache seit geraumer Zeit Pfefferminzsirup selber. Mein Mann und meine Kinder sind ganz verrückt danach und solange meine Minze im Pflanzenfilter wächst wie Unkraut, kann ich immer für Nachschub sorgen.

Möchte nächstes Frühjahr mal Holunderblütensirup ausprobieren. Hat das schon mal jemand von Euch gemacht?

Mandy


----------



## Tanny (16. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Mandy, 
als Sirup noch nicht. 
Was aber toll schmeckt ist: 
Eine Karaffe Wasser hinstellen und frische Hulunderblüten einfach rein tun. 
Das Wasser wird wunderbar aromatisiert und schmeckt sehr erfrischend. 
Ist natürlich nur was für die Zeit der Blüte. 
Dasselbe lässt sich übrigends auch toll mit Prosecco machen 

Kannst Du Dein Pfefferminzsirup Rezept mal einstellen? Ich habe soooo viel Pfefferminze....

Zur Zeit hängen 8 dicke Trockensträuße auf der Diele, wo sich alle ihren Tee für den Winter immer abpflücken 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Moonlight (16. Nov. 2014)

Klar Kirstin, gerne 

Eigentlich gibt es ein Grundrezept, aber ich mache es immer frei Schnauze. Mir war es zu wenig minzig ...

Mach eine große Schüssel mit Minze voll und gieße Wasser auf, bís kein Blatt mehr rausschaut. Gebe pro Liter Wasser 25g Zitronensäure (in Pulverform) hinzu, rühre gut um und lass es an einem kühlen Ort 1 Tag stehen. Ich hab's letztens 48Std stehen lassen ... war etwas intensiver.
Danach kochst Du alles in einem großen Topf kurz auf. Die Minze abseien und für jeden Liter Wasser den Du zur Minze gekippt hattest, ca. 500g Zucker hinzufügen.
Und das dann paar Minuten kochen lassen, bis es etwas eindickt.
Heiß in Flaschen füllen, auf den Kopf stellen und abkühlen lassen.
Hält sich im Kühlschrank um die 6 Monate ... nee, ich Lüge ... hält bei mir gerade mal paar Wochen  
Mein Mann nimmt ca. 1cm Sirup und gießt das Glas dann mit Sprudel auf ... voll lecker.

Das hab ich auch schon mit Zitronenmelisse und Honig gemacht, aber das war so intensiv honiglich, das war schon eklig. Hab die Flaschen weggeschüttet.

Mandy


----------



## Tanny (16. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Mandy, 
 danke - das klingt lecker!
Werd ich nächsten Sommer auf jeden Fall probieren
...ich vermute mal, mit Holunderblüten müsste man es genau so machen können.......

Dass das mit Honig nicht geschmeckt hat, kann mehrere Ursachen haben: 
1. kommt es sehr auf den Honig an. Jeder Honig schmeckt ja anders. 
    nach meiner Erfahrung passt bei den meisten Sachen reiner Wildblütenhonig als Zuckerersatz 
    am Besten, weil der sehr mild im Geschmack ist. 
2. braucht man sehr viel weniger Honig, als Zucker, um dieselbe Süße zu erreichen. 
3. sollte man Honig nicht mitkochen, sondern erst einrühren, wenn das Gekochte auf ca 50 Grad runterge-
    kühlt ist. (Da weiss ich natürlich nicht, wie man das bei Sirup mit dem "Andicken" hinbekommt). 

Bei Kakao oder selbst gemachtem Schokopudding (nur mit Milch, Ei, schwach entöltem Kakao, und etwas Maisstärke)
funktioniert das absolut super  

LG
Kirstin


----------



## bekamax (16. Nov. 2014)

Hi,
Hollerblütensirup funktioniert genauso und schmeckt sensationell.
8 Blütendolden gibt man versuchsweise auf 1l Wasser. (Ich denke später macht es eh jeder so intensiv wie er es gerne möchte).

Bitte passt auf bei künstlicher Zitronensäure. Diese verstoffwechselt SAUER; Biozitronen einfach aufschneiden und mit in das Kräuterwasser geben ist gesünder und bekömmlicher.

Rosenblüten, Lavendelblüten.... funktioniert genauso und ist auch supergut, wird hier um horrendes Geld auch schon angeboten.
LG
Karin


----------



## Tanny (17. Nov. 2014)

.....künstliche Zitronensäure wird m.W. von Aspergillus Niger (zu deutsch Schwarzschimmelpilz) gewonnen 
und hat mit Zitronen eher weniger zu tun.....


----------



## Moonlight (17. Nov. 2014)

Ich denke mal die Zitronensäure soll nicht des Geschmacks wegen mit rein, sondern wegen der Haltbarkeit.
Es gibt für Pfefferminzsirup viele viele verschiedene Rezepte ... und auch welche mit normaler Zitrone. Ich habe aber meistens keine zur Hand wenn ich Sirup mache.
Aber ich kann ja beim nächsten Einkauf mal an die frische Zitrone denken 

Mandy


----------



## bekamax (27. Nov. 2014)

Guten Morgen,

http://tvthek.orf.at/program/Weltjournal/1328/WELTjournal-Italien-Verseuchtes-Land/8843277

http://tvthek.orf.at/program/Weltjo...ger-Fisch-Die-grosse-Gesundheitsluege/8843666

gestern liefen die beiden Dokus im ORF.

Umso mehr hoffe ich hier auf eure Tipps und Tricks.

Meine Winter-"Rezepte" sind denkbar einfach. Ich versuche möglichst heimisches Obst und Gemüse zu kaufen, und dieses dann noch durch Sprossen und Keime aufzuwerten. Was außer Kresse sensationell schmeckt und bei meiner Familie immer ankommt sind Radieschen, Rucola, Zwiebel und Knoblauch. einfach frisch aufs Brot oder den Salat.

Was habt ihr Vitaminbomben?

@Moonlight,
hi Mandy, wie machst du das mit deiner __ Brunnenkresse? Warum ist diese bei dir so schön und üppig, und hier ist sie einfach mickrig? Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich es schon versucht habe. Es wird fast nix.

Nachdenkliche Grüße
Karin


----------



## Moonlight (12. Dez. 2014)

Hey Karin, 

Ich mache absolut gar nichts. Einfach wachsen lassen. Dieses Jahr wurde sie im Pflanzenfilter von der Minze verdrängt, was aber gar nichts an dem Wachstum im Teich änderte. 
Aktuell ist sie so hoch wie sonst erst im April...ach jee...ich muss ernten... 
Hab mal gelesen, dass sie besser wächst, wenn man sie öfter runterschneidet. Mach ich zwar nicht...aber einen Versuch wäre es wert 

Mandy


----------



## bekamax (12. Dez. 2014)

Danke Mandy,

dann werde ich mal gaaaaanz vorsichtig "ernten".

Minze wächst in unserem Teich auch super. Wenn nur die Kresse auch so wuchern würde .


----------



## Moonlight (14. Dez. 2014)

Hey Karin,

dieses Jahr ist meine __ Brunnenkresse im PF gar nicht gekommen. Die Minze hat sie tot gemacht.
Dafür wuchs die auf der Pflanzinsel um so besser... ist echt jedes Jahr anders.

Na dann ernte mal gaaaaaanz vorsichtig 

Mandy


----------



## bekamax (14. Dez. 2014)

hi Mandy,
ich habe es leider übersehen, und jetzt schaut aus dem Eis nix mehr raus... ewig schade


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Apr. 2015)

Gefunden


----------



## Tanny (16. Apr. 2015)

da habe ich doch gleich mal ein "Schnellrezept" für einen grünen Smoothie:

1 gr. Handvoll Brennessel
1 kl. Handvoll Giersch
1 kl. Handvoll Vogelmiere

ein paar Blättchen von 
__ Schafgarbe, Spitzwegerich, Löwenzahn, Knoblauchrauke

ein Blatt Bärlauch
zwei bis drei Blättchen Scharbockskraut (wenn noch vor Blüte vorhanden)

ein paar Blüten von 
__ Gänseblümchen, wilden __ Veilchen und Löwenzahn

sammeln
(bitte nirgens alles wegnehmen, sondern immer so ernten, 
dass noch etwas stehen bleibt, was sich weiter vermehren kann)

Die Brennessel ggf. in separatem Gefäß sammeln und zunächst auf Brettchen kippen und einmal mit nem 
Nudelholz rüber (dann brennt sie nicht mehr). 

Dann alles in ein Sieb, kurz mit kaltem Wasser abspülen und in den Smoothiemixer geben.

Das ganze dann mit Apfelsaft auffüllen, durchmixen, bis alles kleingehäkselt ist und geniessen 

Man kann auch Apfelsaft und sprudelhaltiges Wasser halb und halb nehmen, wenn man etwas 
Kohlensäure im Drink bevorzugt und es lassen sich auch gut ein paar Apfelstückchen mit mixen. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Apr. 2015)

Ich finde das Thema Oberklasse. 



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> und dazu dann Fischfrikadellen aus Goldfisch, Sonnenbarsch und Moderlieschen oder ein Stück geräucherter Goldfisch .Koi blau oder sauer eingelegte Elritzen wären auch ne Möglichkeit
> 
> MfG Frank



Die Meinungen find ich nicht soo cool, da wir Fisch in Dosen kaufen (also keinen richtigen Fisch, sondern nur den im Blechkleid), was ja nicht so schlimm ist, den Blechfische gibt es in jedem Supermarkt Tonnenweise.

Ich find das Thema Klasse! Einfach auch mal darüber nachdenken, was wir essen und wieviel essbares um uns herum wächst.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (17. Apr. 2015)

Tolles Thema und tolle Rezepte.

Dann trage ich einfach mal mein Kräuterbutter-Rezept hierher.
Im Grunde ist es kein festes Rezept, sondern saisonabhängig einmal hin und zurück durch den Garten oder "die Wildnis da draußen"
Im Moment also: Bärlauch (mindestens 50%) der Gesamtkräutermenge, außerdem die oberen weichen Triebe von Brennesseln, also der weiche Teil wo der Stängel noch nicht "holzig" ist. (Blätter von holzigen Stängeln gehen natürlich auch, aber dann muss man zupfen und außerdem will ich meist, dass die Nessel weiterwächst, ich brauch die ja später im Jahr auch noch ständig) 
Weiter: außerdem noch __ Gundelrebe ein paar junge Triebe, Löwenzahnblätter, etwas Thymian (wenn vorhanden). Da ich mir eine selbstverschuldete Färberwaid-Invasion vor's Haus geholt habe, auch gleich davon nochwas, wilder Kohl ginge an der Stelle auch, wenn vorhanden, muss aber nicht.
Im Grunde kann man das Grundrezept mit allem aufpeppen, was gerade so da und essbar ist.

Pro halbes Pfund Butter nehme ich eine gute Handvoll Grünzeugs, das gut kleingehackt und mit der weichen Butter und etwas Salz (je nach Geschmack auch Pfeffer) verrührt wird. Für größere Mengen schmelze ich die Butter vorsichtig an, sonst wird das mischen so mühselig. Sehr weiche Butter hat auch den Vorteil, dass man sie in kleine Schüsselchen oder bunte Muffinförmchen füllen kann. Saisonal dekoriert macht sich das gut auf dem Tisch oder als Mitbringsel. 

Theoretisch hält sich die Kräterbutter recht lange, man kann sie auch einfrieren, aber iwie ist sie immer superschnell verschwunden.


----------



## Tanny (24. Apr. 2015)

.....und hier werde ich mich wohl die nächsten Tage an meinem ersten Löwenzahnsirup (soll wie Honig schmecken) versuchen 

  

Ich werde dann mal berichten und wenn es schmeckt, das Rezept reinstellen 

LG
Kirstin


----------

